# Spinning EP help



## jasonpdeal (Aug 25, 2010)

What are you trying to achieve by spinning the EP? I find EP not that easy to work with, and I am sure there is a better material for what you are trying to do.


----------



## skope44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I had seen it was used in a tutorial for a fly and was just playing around with the concept. 
Also used rabbit hair in a dubbing loop and then spun it. Just trying different techniques to keep me entertianed.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

If your using ep 3d fibers, you have two ways depending on what you want to do. 
#1
If its just a small section, you can cut about .5 to 1 inch strips and dub it that way in a loop. Dont forget to use dubbing wax. Ive done this for small bonefish flies. the same way you dub cross cut rabbit that you saw on a video.

#2
If you want to do a big bait fish head for example, cut about an inch of ep fiber and slide it through the hook shnak to where the hook shank is covered by the fibers on all sides. Give it a few tight wraps and push the ep fibers back. then a few wraps in front of that. Continue doing this all the way to the hook eye then trim to your liking. This will give you a bulky head similar to spinning deer hair. I use this allot instead of deer hair caus im not a real big fan of it.

its kinda hard to explain with out pix and not allot of people do this but its a great technique. 
Hope this kinda helped
Alex-


----------



## jdefishin (Jun 8, 2010)

When i try to make EP look like a thick deerhair head, i dont really spin it, but i stack it 360 degrees around the shank and pack it back towards the bend, then keep moving forward on the shank. hope this helps...



















this one is actually craft fur










so is this one...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> When i try to make EP look like a thick deerhair head, i dont really spin it, but i stack it 360 degrees around the shank and pack it back towards the bend, then keep moving forward on the shank. hope this helps...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> When i try to make EP look like a thick deerhair head, i dont really spin it, but i stack it 360 degrees around the shank and pack it back towards the bend, then keep moving forward on the shank. hope this helps...


Jack that is much improved! Nice job mang.

This is the same method that I use. It allows me to blend several different colors.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Funny that this is coming up now, I just received this from The Back Country:

Just wanted to let the club know that we are going to have Enrico Puglisi at the store on Oct. 7th. Time is 5:00pm to whenever(about 7 or 8 I would think). He is going to show us how he ties some of his patterns, and show us some of the new products and flies that he has come out with this year. Hope to see you there.

The Back Country
1800 US Hwy 1
Vero Beach
772-567-6665

Phishhead, I don't know where you are at, but if you can get there it may be worth it. Eric also has a top notch store so...

He may also be at the FFF expo in October, but don't hold me to that. There will be a bunch of other world class tiers there.


----------



## jdefishin (Jun 8, 2010)

yea, enrico will be at orlando outfitters on Oct. 6th i think too...


----------



## skope44 (Mar 20, 2009)

right on thanks guys. 
I am about an hour from vero, so i may have to shoot up there for that.


----------

